# Problem uploading pictures - IPad



## purduesmoker (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone else have problems uploading pictures from their IPad to the forums?  Never had a problem on my PC but recently started using an IPad

Thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2013)

PurdueSmoker said:


> Does anyone else have problems uploading pictures from their IPad to the forums? Never had a problem on my PC but recently started using an IPad
> 
> Thanks


I still aint figured it out.


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have no luck with my iPhone either.  It's too bad to cause my lap top took a poop on me a few months back and my phone is all I use to get on the site now.


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 16, 2013)

I have uploaded photos into my photo album from my iphone and then added to the posts. I could not directly load photos from my iphone to a post. Bizarre.


----------



## crvtt (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't figure it out either.  I have photos in Dropbox but have no clue how to post them on here.  When I go to attach photos it asks for an URL.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

When you are using your phone or something like an Ipad...you will need to utilize the "mobile" setting for the forums.  That should take care of the problems you are having with posting pictures to your threads.

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 13, 2013)

Im going to have to try this with my ipad


----------



## twigertwig (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes the mobile version works as that is how I uploaded my last pics!


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 14, 2013)

For IPhone you need to have iOS 6 update as well or you won't get the correct pic options.


----------



## crvtt (Feb 14, 2013)

I have an original iPad, on the mobile site I cannot load a pic.   No problems with uploading pics from my PC.


----------

